# Mike Strong Gear source



## heady muscle (Oct 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with Mike Strong's Strong Gear? Especially his T Cyp an Eq?
Thanks


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 28, 2014)

Your ? is not clear, r u looking to get these items from him or already have used these items?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 28, 2014)

Mike Strong has been around forever, u should have no worries....


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 28, 2014)

I am thinking of ordering his Test Cyp and EQ. No I have not ever tried his stuff prior. He has good reviews on eroids and Meso, but I want other opinions before proceeding.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 28, 2014)

Like I said he has been around forever.....


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 28, 2014)

I know many people happy with his product and service

However,  never tried myself


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 28, 2014)

heady muscle said:


> I am thinking of ordering his Test Cyp and EQ. No I have not ever tried his stuff prior. He has good reviews on eroids and Meso, but I want other opinions before proceeding.


I knew I recognized you!! MESO is where you roam. Did you not believe my posts concerning Mr. Strong. Hey, Yaya...this guy doesn't trust me? Dragon....can you believe this guy? 
Heady, I may hit up Mike and let him know what's gone down here at the underground. Mike and I go back a ways. There may be things we all are gonna have to work through over there. I wish it didn't come to this.


----------



## heady muscle (Oct 28, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> I knew I recognized you!! MESO is where you roam. Did you not believe my posts concerning Mr. Strong. Hey, Yaya...this guy doesn't trust me? Dragon....can you believe this guy?
> Heady, I may hit up Mike and let him know what's gone down here at the underground. Mike and I go back a ways. There may be things we all are gonna have to work through over there. I wish it didn't come to this.



Ben,
I've been burned too many times this year not too double check. Sorry I am a little paranoid. Nothing against you or Strong, but some times other input eases concerns. After F Dragon gave his input, I told Mike I am in. Thanks


----------



## GunRunner (Oct 31, 2014)

I've used MS and know others who have and I believe he has good gear.  I know i've made great gainz on his stuff but my only issue is a fair amount of water retention with his Var that I don't get from know and tested sources.  And this is during a cut phase


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 31, 2014)

GunRunner said:


> I've used MS and know others who have and I believe he has good gear.  I know i've made great gainz on his stuff but my only issue is a fair amount of water retention with his Var that I don't get from know and tested sources.  And this is during a cut phase



how do u know the water didnt come from the test?


----------



## TriniJuice (Oct 31, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> how do u know the water didnt come from the test?



Or too much sodium in his diet...


----------



## heady muscle (Dec 13, 2014)

What goes up must come down


----------



## TheChosen1 (Jan 21, 2020)

I used to use his deca but that was back in 2004. I had no problem, just gains.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2020)

TheChosen1 said:


> I used to use his deca but that was back in 2004. I had no problem, just gains.



The necro is strong with this one...


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 22, 2020)

Spongy said:


> The necro is strong with this one...



Clearly he owns a delorean


----------



## Yaya (Jan 22, 2020)

Strong was great


----------



## Rider (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow, I haven’t seen that name in years.


----------



## Cajund (Feb 21, 2020)

How do you order from him?


----------



## Viduus (Feb 21, 2020)

Cajund said:


> How do you order from him?



Did you see the date on the thread? Also, nobody is going to talk sources on your 1st and 3rd posts. 

Why don’t you read up and get to know everything instead.


----------



## Biggin (Feb 21, 2020)

I did a search on Mike Strong and couldn’t find anything relevant for today. I’m new here, so I’m just hanging back, reading rules, and trying to make friends. Lots of guys here with Lots of knowledge.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 23, 2020)

I haven't seen him in many years. He just up and went MIA.


----------



## Maythetrenbewithu (Mar 3, 2020)

heady muscle said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Mike Strong's Strong Gear? Especially his T Cyp an Eq?
> Thanks


Please post Pm me. Maybe you will be friendly and give me his contact info. I need more sources 😬😬😬


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 3, 2020)

Maythetrenbewithu said:


> Please post Pm me. Maybe you will be friendly and give me his contact info. I need more sources 



If anyone pms you a source, just know that it is a scam. Thats not how a legit source operates. Did you even read this 6 year old thread? lol


----------



## p.dougs90 (Mar 21, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> If anyone pms you a source, just know that it is a scam. Thats not how a legit source operates. Did you even read this 6 year old thread? lol



well damn, i also didn't check the thread date i was getting very intrigued by Mr Mike Strong, sounded like a great source!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 21, 2020)

p.dougs90 said:


> well damn, i also didn't check the thread date i was getting very intrigued by Mr Mike Strong, sounded like a great source!



Don't know anyone here that uses him!


----------



## p.dougs90 (Mar 21, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Don't know anyone here that uses him!



well apparently according to this thread they guy isn't around anymore. but sounded like a good one


----------



## Maysonphil (Mar 22, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> If anyone pms you a source, just know that it is a scam. Thats not how a legit source operates. Did you even read this 6 year old thread? lol



Great point .
Unless the person is willing to send you a free sample to prove he is legit .
Isn’t that the case big ?


----------



## TODAY (Mar 22, 2020)

Maysonphil said:


> Great point .
> Unless the person is willing to send you a free sample to prove he is legit .
> Isn’t that the case big ?


That'd be a cop.


----------



## Maysonphil (Mar 22, 2020)

TODAY said:


> That'd be a cop.



Tf do I know some1 is legit .
Got a guy proposing to send me free sample of test .
Still keen .
A buddy of mine accepted the sample so still waiting to see if he recieves


----------



## Revo (Mar 23, 2020)

is it also in europe ?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 23, 2020)

So many sources out there 

If u cant find one during a self quarantine then this game isnt for u


----------



## mugzy (Mar 31, 2020)

Yaya said:


> So many sources out there
> 
> If u cant find one during a self quarantine then this game isnt for u



There are more sources than I have seen during anytime, including before ORD.


----------

